# Any way of getting songs from iPod to iTunes?



## prairie hill (Jul 14, 2002)

Our computer harddrive gave out and we lost everything on it, including of course, all iTunes files. CDs are not a problem, as those can simply be re-ripped onto my computer. BUT I have mp3s on my iPod (legally dl'd and paid for) that were bought from various sites over several years, were copied to the iPod, then lost off the computer; now only on the iPod. 

Apparently I am not supposed to be able to transfer files from an iPod to iTunes on my computer. Is there any way to resolve this issue? I have attempted to contact iTunes, but am unable to find a contact link. I googled, found a forum, on which someone gave me a file transfer program to look up, but that did not work. 

Is re-purchasing the mp3s the only way to have those files on my computer again or to get them onto another iPod? My DD gave me her old larger capacity iPod than the one I currently have music on, and I'm not seeing any way to transfer files from one to the other.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This should help you.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1848



> iTunes Store: Transferring purchases from your iOS device or iPod to a computer
> Summary
> If you purchased items from the iTunes Store and the only place you have them stored is on your iOS device or iPod, you can transfer them to any computer that is authorized for your iTunes Store account. This feature adds an extra layer of protection against losing your valued purchases.
> 
> ...


clink on link to find out how to do it.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Be careful. iTunes used to have a bad habit of overwriting an iPod with whatever is on a computer. It's one of the reasons I never use iTunes anymore. If you got all of your music from the iTunes store, you're probably okay and there are switches to make it copy songs over from your iPod or import them to your library, but if you have it set to automatically sync it may just erase any mp3s you have that were not bought through iTunes or already on your computer's song library.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Imho, if you buy an mp3, you back it up, on non volatile (needing power) media, such as flash drive or cd/dvd. My nephew (when he was younger) had me load his ipod... realized quickly, that this was the most insane (slave to Apple) file management system ever devised. Because of my experience with Apple and Itunes, realized I didn't want any of my vast music collection anywhere near that program.

Good luck! I've permanently lost music (of course, re-downloaded) before I found out about saving/backing everything up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

texican said:


> Imho, if you buy an mp3, you back it up, on non volatile (needing power) media, such as flash drive or cd/dvd. My nephew (when he was younger) had me load his ipod... realized quickly, that this was the most insane (slave to Apple) file management system ever devised. Because of my experience with Apple and Itunes, realized I didn't want any of my vast music collection anywhere near that program.
> 
> Good luck! I've permanently lost music (of course, re-downloaded) before I found out about saving/backing everything up.


I can't figure out the iPod thing at all. People who have them say they love them, yet the have nothing but trouble with them. They spend all day synchronizing them but there's never right. MP3 players are so simple and affordable, I just can't understand why anyone wants an iPod.


----------



## scififan1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

I love my Microsoft Zune, You wouldn't think so (it being MS and all), but the zune is one of the best, most user friendly MP3 player for file transfer. I plugged in my zune to a new computer and dl'd (downloaded) zune software, and low and behold my ENTIRE library got copied to my computer. You can turn off the sync from pc to zune (I.e. if you delete a song on your PC or even change a playlist it stays on the zune unless you manually tell it to change) :clap: It also plays video, but you do have to run most vids(even if they are already in the right format) through a converter to get zune to recognize them.

I've had mine for 4 yrs?(not sure) 8gb MS Zune, and use it 2hr a day average, some times 6hrs/day or more. I've dropped it got it wet, it has a huge crack on the screen, but it still works great. FWI Amazon is just as bad a iTunes people have lost hundreds of books because the wrong account was flagged as a pirate account.


----------

